# Twisp Edge to iStick Pico 75W TC + Melo 3 Mini Kit



## Glytch (19/7/16)

After almost 2 years of vaping on a Twisp (first the Clearo and then the Edge) I've finally ordered myself a decent device from @VapeGrrl. 

I do however have a few questions that I would really appreciate answers to:

1. Is the iStick Pico 75W with the Melo 3 intended to be used mainly for sub-ohm vaping? I want a device that produces more vapour than the Twisp when I'm socialising or relaxing at home but I want a more "discrete" amount of vapour when vaping at work. Is this possible with this device? Do I need > 1 ohm coils to do this or will the VW and airflow on the iStick suffice?

2. Can I use Twisp liquids in this device? Am I correct in saying that the Twisp liquids are 50/50 PGVG? I've read that you need at least 70% VG for sub-ohm vaping.

3. Does anyone have any experience with the iStick Pico 75W and Melo 3. The two questions I have specifically from those that have used it are:

3.1 I vape constantly and heavily. Will a battery last me a work day without a charge?

3.2 How long do sub-ohm coils generally last (I know there are a lot of variables)? My Twisp coils are properly buggered after about 30ml of liquid. I just want an indication of whether I'll be replacing coils more or less often and what is the most effective cost/vape ratio coil to use in this device.​Thanks in advance for any responses and advice/help/suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/16)

I use mine for MTL (mouth to lung) with the 0.9 ohm cCell coil. Also use the ECR rebuildable head from time to time, build to around the same resistance. Yes, I think you would need a higher resistance coil for this than the standard 0.3 and 0.5 ohm Melo coils.
I am not sure, but Twisp liquid will probably work. Do not know what the PG/VG ratio is. 
I doubt if the battery will last a work day on heavy vaping. Suggest you carry a spare charged battery.
I have never used the standard Melo coils, so do not know. At least a week probably. A cCell coil will last much longer as it has ceramic wicking material.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (19/7/16)

Andre said:


> I am not sure, but Twisp liquid will probably work. Do not know what the PG/VG ratio is.



It's 50/50 apparently.


----------



## Darrylth (19/7/16)

I used the cCells, I got about 2 weeks on it, went back to the ECR head and make my own coils, you just have to wick it correctly otherwise it leaks. On the stock coils I got maybe about a week, week and a half.. I do vape quite heavily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Hi @Glytch 
I dont have the pico/melo but many do and like it.

As far as using the Twisp liquids in more powerful devices - you can try it. When I did, the liquids I tried were nowhere near as nice as they were in the Twisp Clearo. This was a long time ago and i havent kept up with the changes in the Twisp liquids, but I think they were purposefully mixed for the Clearo with its lower power and top wicking. Hence I presume the 18mg and the thinner liquids. I found that some of the liquids tasted a bit harsh in the more powerful gear. But give it a try, your results may vary.

Regarding life of coils. I believe the ceramic CCells last much longer but it does depend on what power you vape at and what the liquid is. I find darker richer juices and Net tobaccoes lead to shorter coil/wick life. Hence most of my stock coil devices tend to get lighter fruitier menthol type vapes which I luckily enjoy. 30ml per coil seems pretty good. I get about that on my Evod coils with a light juice at very low power. Id be surprised if you get more than that from the stock "normal" coils. I know Rob Fisher has gotten as much as 100 refills on the ceramics though. (Also a lighter juice)

You will most likely be vaping double or more the volume though, so bear that in mind.


----------



## Spydro (20/7/16)

Andre said:


> I use mine for MTL (mouth to lung) with the 0.9 ohm cCell coil. Also use the ECR rebuildable head from time to time, build to around the same resistance. Yes, I think you would need a higher resistance coil for this than the standard 0.3 and 0.5 ohm Melo coils.
> I am not sure, but Twisp liquid will probably work. Do not know what the PG/VG ratio is.
> I doubt if the battery will last a work day on heavy vaping. Suggest you carry a spare charged battery.
> I have never used the standard Melo coils, so do not know. At least a week probably. A cCell coil will last much longer as it has ceramic wicking material.



Almost entirely agree with Andre.
I use my Pico's like all my mods, for long direct lung hits. And when with the Melo III tanks on them only with Vaporesso .9Ω cCells that I dedicate to a specific 100% VG or VG Heavy juice. My cCells last forever making the 50+ I started with a supply that will outlive me. I don't see why the ceramic coils wouldn't handle just about any PG/VG ratio (except maybe PG Heavy that might flood them). I only use high mAh, high drain batts in them and they last a long time even with my long lung draws. But part of that is because I run 5-6 mods at the same time and switch between them constantly. So in effect I run down the batts in 5-6 mods at the same time that are in a rotation together. In a given 5-6 mod rotation there is usually at least one Pico included, sometimes two, but I run Avocado 22mm RTA's on them more than the Melo tanks now days. But a Pico/Melo Mini is what always goes with me on my wee hours of the night errands now days since the tank holds enough juice for those outings, and even if upside down in my shirt pocket the Melo tank won't leak. An Avo wicked properly probably wouldn't either, but it might so I use the Melo's instead.


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Darrylth said:


> I used the cCells, I got about 2 weeks on it, went back to the ECR head and make my own coils, you just have to wick it correctly otherwise it leaks. On the stock coils I got maybe about a week, week and a half.. I do vape quite heavily.


What is your wicking secret for the ECR head, @Darrylth? And what ID coil do you prefer?


----------



## Darrylth (20/7/16)

You have to get the cotton below the coil too, effectively blocking the two juice holes, I have used 2, 2.5 and 3mm ID coils, it's a little easier to trap the cotton under the coil on a 2.5mm coil.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Darrylth said:


> You have to get the cotton below the coil too, effectively blocking the two juice holes, I have used 2, 2.5 and 3mm ID coils, it's a little easier to trap the cotton under the coil on a 2.5mm coil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Do you mean the 2 juice holes on the ECR head itself or the 2 juice slits on the tank inner? What I do is put the top part onto the bottom part of the ECR head and only then snip the wick tails about 1 to 1.5 mm out. That totally covers the 2 juice holes of the ECR head. Been using a 2.5 mm coil.


----------



## Darrylth (20/7/16)

Yes the two holes in the ECR head. I have almost no cotton sticking out of the sides, pretty much everything is inside, when I first wicked it with the cotton sticking out it leaked every time, now no leaks at all. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Darrylth said:


> Yes the two holes in the ECR head. I have almost no cotton sticking out of the sides, pretty much everything is inside, when I first wicked it with the cotton sticking out it leaked every time, now no leaks at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks. Got it. Shall try your way next time. Not that I have experienced any leaks.


----------



## Glytch (20/7/16)

Excuse my ignorance but the cCoil have ceramic wicking material and what type of metal wire?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Excuse my ignorance but the cCoil have ceramic wicking material and what type of metal wire?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Mostly Kanthal, but I believe the 0.5 ohm ones you can get in Stainless Steel as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KingSize (20/7/16)

Slightly off topic here but will the Ccell coils fit the subtank Mini?

Thanks all


----------



## Clouder (20/7/16)

I have a Pico.

I vape ALL day on it and the battery lasts - 3000Mah LG "Turd" - in fact, I haven't depleted it even once before. 

I haven't tried 50/50 juices on it yet, but I'm sure it will work without an issue.

If you get the ECR (rebuildable deck) coil, you can change the ohm rating to a level you want. I am currently trying out the Vaporesso C Cells, they are good for 100 refills according to a few members here, I really like them a lot! TONS and TONS better than those G Ceramic stuff

I love my Pico, its an awesome mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darrylth (20/7/16)

Glytch said:


> Excuse my ignorance but the cCoil have ceramic wicking material and what type of metal wire?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


.9 ohm in Kanthal and .2 in Nichrome. 
Vaporesso CCell 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/7/16)

Clouder said:


> I have a Pico.
> 
> I vape ALL day on it and the battery lasts - 3000Mah LG "Turd" - in fact, I haven't depleted it even once before.
> 
> ...



I was just wondering, isn't it hard to wick on the ECR seeing that the base is so small?


----------



## Clouder (20/7/16)

No its easy

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/7/16)

Clouder said:


> No its easy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Then maybe I should consider getting a base, need to start somewhere I guess.


----------



## RichJB (20/7/16)

KingSize said:


> Slightly off topic here but will the Ccell coils fit the subtank Mini?



Nope, I'm afraid not. Ccell coils are compatible with some Eleaf and Aspire tanks, as well as Vaporesso tanks obviously. Kangertech have their own coil design which is different and incompatible. You can get ceramic coils for Kanger tanks, although I'm not sure if they are highly rated.


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> I was just wondering, isn't it hard to wick on the ECR seeing that the base is so small?


As @Clouder says, easy as pie. Probably the biggest and most sturdy rebuildable base in that format. I also do the Ego One rebuildable for HRH and it is flimsy and difficult compared to the ECR base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/7/16)

Andre said:


> As @Clouder says, easy as pie. Probably the biggest and most sturdy rebuildable base in that format. I also do the Ego One rebuildable for HRH and it is flimsy and difficult compared to the ECR base.



Thanks for the reassurance @Andre, any Idea how much they go for? roughly?


----------



## Clouder (20/7/16)

Ag nee wat, theyre cheap man!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (20/7/16)

Imtiaaz, they range from R60-R100 depending on vendor. But they are difficult to source, not many people bring them in.

Glytch, 50:50 juice is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Then maybe I should consider getting a base, need to start somewhere I guess.


This video gives you the basics. I use a contact, not spaced coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Imtiaaz, they range from R60-R100 depending on vendor. But they are difficult to source, not many people bring them in.
> 
> Glytch, 50:50 juice is fine.



Thank you @RichJB and thank you @Andre for the vid, looks simple enough.


----------

